# Gerald Green, '07 Slam Dunk Contest Champion



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

see title


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*



Premier said:


> see title


I completely agree. 

The fact that the government is not doing anything about the Chlorofluorocarbons damage to the Ozone layer is just mind-boggling.

We, as a country, defintly need to pay more attention to it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

Slam Dunk Contest is up.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

Original by Green and Pierce. Nice.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

Charles: "Danny ainge done turned the celtics into the clippers"


gerald is amazing...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

That Robinson dunk was better than any he did last year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*



aquaitious said:


> That Robinson dunk was better than any he did last year.



he did the same dunk while jumping over spudd webb last year...that one was better


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he did the same dunk while jumping over spudd webb last year...that one was better



Pfft, I wasn't so impressed by last years dunk, either.

Ty's awful so far.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

these judges are insane...dwight howards dunk was a 50


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

Eyes Closed!!!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

howard got robbed...


nate is a great sport...


gerald prepared very well...i cant wait to see what he has for the finals


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

wtf was that gerald?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

congradulations gg...i would have liked to see a ft line attempt or a bt the legs attempt but all in all a good performance...


Magic: "finally something good for the celtics. They need it."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*

Gerald should have switched his last two with his first two.

A shot-clock dunk would've been better than his third one.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Green was going to win in the end no matter what, but Dwight got robbed!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i wish he jumped over nate for the last dunk to seal the deal...

but really..the last 2 dunks, he really coulda done anything and won

i wish he jumped over a poker table like he did at the reebok site http://rbk.com/us/basketball/


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Congrats guys on having Green win. Deff the best dunker out of the group.

The only problem I had with him was the over the backboard pass that he dunked in. I know he wanted to go safe on that one to just take the lead in the final but common, I can do that dunk.

But over all Green was great.(Loved his first dunk) And I loved that sticker dunk.

Nate was also a good sport.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

pokpok said:


> i wish he jumped over nate for the last dunk to seal the deal...
> 
> but really..the last 2 dunks, he really coulda done anything and won
> 
> i wish he jumped over a poker table like he did at the reebok site http://rbk.com/us/basketball/



Ay, that would have been sweet for Vegas...or maybe a smaller slot machine?

Ah well...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P367ycFZkss"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P367ycFZkss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wFNEFZDY3V8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wFNEFZDY3V8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gg4hJ5I-ZJs"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gg4hJ5I-ZJs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-XmYvtuHF8I"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-XmYvtuHF8I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="600" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

Good job by Gerald, he prepared for this and he delivered. Honestly, to me I considered the competition to be Dwight Howard, and Nate Robinson, but Nate was going to get points for being small and getting to the rim.

Dwight got robbed, after that sticker dunk he HAD to finish 2nd or 3rd in that competition. I'm sorry but that one dunk was better than all of Tyrus Thomas' (sp?) dunks combined.

And the judges really need to think about this more. Maybe take Vince and Kobe out of it, they were giving a lot of 9's and 10's from what I remember. You have to start off scoring lower, unless somebody really stops the show in their first round dunk. Give more 6's and 7's so then you can really reward someone for making a dunk that's worthy of 10's.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats to Green, his baseline dunk with PP throwing it up was sick, the eyes closed was increadable too.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I think Howards sticker dunk is being over-rated. It was great show-manship, but besides that not a tough dunk to pull off. Take the sticker away and it was not so impressive. He did get up high - but he's a 7 footer. Most athletic 7 footer I've seen though. 

Glad to see Green win. His "Dee Brown" dunk was great. Green really prepared and thought out this competition. 

Fun to watch.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Gerald seems to be a nice guy, too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I think Howards sticker dunk is being over-rated. It was great show-manship, but besides that not a tough dunk to pull off. Take the sticker away and it was not so impressive. He did get up high - but he's a 7 footer. Most athletic 7 footer I've seen though.


I somewhat agree. It was a basic dunk, but I liked the fact that it was new. I mean, A STICKER OF HIMSELF! That's priceless.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> I somewhat agree. It was a basic dunk, but I liked the fact that it was new. I mean, A STICKER OF HIMSELF! That's priceless.


Did the judges put their scores up before or after they noticed he put a sticker up there? I didn't realize he did it until he pointed it out. Otherwise, it looked like a normal dunk. Did the judges have a monitor they could look at to see the sticker? If not, then they had no idea what the sticker was of. I guess the jumbotron would've shown it.

I thought Gerald's first 2 dunks were better than his last 2. I'm not sure why jumping over a table was worth a 50, but I guess it was the last dunk of the night. I thought he was going to step on the table and launch himself incredibly high or something, but I guess that would be too dangerous if he missed hanging on the rim.

I'm guessing Gerald will be back next year to defend his title. I think he can definitely top this year. I just hope they don't invite a guy like Tyrus Thomas. That guy was a waste of a slot. If he didn't care, he should've declined so somebody who wanted to participate could have. Doing it for the money is just stupid.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

The judges should watch the replay before judging. Even on TV with the camera right on it you can miss how tough a dunk is before watching the replay. Nate had a nasty one handed dunk off the backboard, that I thought he got robbed on.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I somewhat agree. It was a basic dunk, but I liked the fact that it was new. I mean, A STICKER OF HIMSELF! That's priceless.


Points for creativity - no question.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

you guys are nuts!! he was so high that they didnt even get his hand in the picture!! it was a 50...u cant say take the sticker out and it was a regular dunk...thats like saying take out spudd from last years nate dunk and its just a regular dunk...look how high he is!! i would have much rather seen that from dwight then another between the legs or windmill like we see everyone and their grandmother do


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you guys are nuts!! he was so high that they didnt even get his hand in the picture!! it was a 50...u cant say take the sticker out and it was a regular dunk...thats like saying take out spudd from last years nate dunk and its just a regular dunk...look how high he is!! i would have much rather seen that from dwight then another between the legs or windmill like we see everyone and their grandmother do


On Green's first dunk, his head was completely over the rim...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Exactly. That picture actually makes it even less impressive. He just has long *** arms.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*



aquaitious said:


> That Robinson dunk was better than any he did last year.



aqua...you praise nates one handed dunk off the bounce in this post yet you say dwights wasnt that great??? just because hes a foot and a half taller doesnt make it any less great...all nate did on his first dunk was throw it in the air catch it off the bounce with one hand and dunk it...dwight did the same one handed dunk off the oop but with excellent showmanship...but i guess because he is a 7 footer its not as great huh


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Gerald Green Slam Dunk Contest Thread*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> aqua...you praise nates one handed dunk off the bounce in this post yet you say dwights wasnt that great???


No, I said Robinson's dunk was better than any he had last year. Good for him.

I was not comparing it to Dwights dunk, as it didn't happen for another five to 10 minutes.

Dwight's dunk was good, but it's not something I'd pee my pants over, I mean, the best part about the dunk was the sticker. Yes, it was high but Kendrick Perkins could have put it up there with this freaking arms without even jumping. [slight exaggeration]



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> just because hes a foot and a half taller doesnt make it any less great...all nate did on his first dunk was throw it in the air catch it off the bounce with one hand and dunk it...dwight did the same one handed dunk off the oop but with excellent showmanship...but i guess because he is a 7 footer its not as great huh


Actually, it was not the same dunk, it was completely different.

Howard got his all-oop from Nelson, so all he had to worry about is slap the backboard and make a basic dunk.

Nate jumped twice as far away from where Dwight dunked it.

Usually I'd say just because Nate's smaller he should have an advantage, but it was a better dunk and he completely deserved it.

Watch it again.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm just hoping the dunk contest could go back to how it used to be. Eight dunkers, three rounds, two dunks a round. No one has approached what Vince Carter did when he won it simply because no one has been given that opportunity.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> I'm just hoping the dunk contest could go back to how it used to be. Eight dunkers, three rounds, two dunks a round. No one has approached what Vince Carter did when he won it simply because no one has been given that opportunity.



i wish it was this format as well...but it will not happen...simply because there arent enough people who want to participate...who are they going to ask for the other 4 slots??? kobe, vince, tmac, lebron etc...they dont want to do it...i do not want to see 8 dunkers 3 rounds if 4 of the dunkers are people like chris andersen or darrel armstorng...what should happen is to have the fans vote for who they want to see in the dunk contest and to post a 1 million dollar prize for first place...im sure even the richest players will participate for the chance to win a mill


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i wish it was this format as well...but it will not happen...simply because there arent enough people who want to participate...who are they going to ask for the other 4 slots??? kobe, vince, tmac, lebron etc...they dont want to do it...i do not want to see 8 dunkers 3 rounds if 4 of the dunkers are people like chris andersen or darrel armstorng...what should happen is to have the fans vote for who they want to see in the dunk contest and to post a 1 million dollar prize for first place...im sure even the richest players will participate for the chance to win a mill


I don't understand the reluctance to do it. Just look at the judges for this year's contest. They all did it, and nobody thinks less of them for it. People don't seem to have a problem with the 3 point or skills contest. What's wrong with the dunk contest? It's what most people like to watch the most anyway. Gerald Green was so psyched about it, and you could tell he put some thought into it. They really can't find 8 guys in the entire league who would want to participate? It shouldn't take money. It's about entertainment and bragging rights. Guys in the past would take it as a challenge. Saying you don't want to be known as just a dunker is crap. Was Jordan just a dunker? Is Kobe just a dunker? If you don't want the label, then prove it the rest of the year. If you can dunk creatively, too, then there's nothing wrong with that. If you have athletic skills beyond most people, it's ok to give the fans a show. Hell, Charles Barkley is a Hall of Famer, and he's out there racing a 67 year old man. Players need to stop taking themselves so seriously.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

If we added any more, the dunk contest would die within a few years.

There are not many dunks that haven't been done before. All we'd see is the same ol' dunks over and over again.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Top 5 Dunk Contest Dunks Ever


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Top 5 Dunk Contest Dunks Ever


Haha, I remember that from a few years ago.

"The worst of all...HE TAKES A LAYUP IN A DUNK CONTEST!"


----------

